# Wax for lip balm questions



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've tried bleaching of some wax I melted from some very old broodcombs with propolis scrapings in it as well. I used Hydrogen Peroxide, but it takes alot of it. I don't know anything about making lip balm so can't comment on whether you need to bleach the wax or not.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*no need to bleach*

We make and sell a lot of lip balm and never bleach our wax. We try to use cappings wax or wax that has not had brood in it. We process the wax thru a crock pot and water bath until we get the wax to a nice light color. Since wax is only about 1/4 of the total volume of the lip balm. The other ingredients will lighten it up to a nice almost white color.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I never bleach or alter the wax in any way. I use the same wax I make my candles from. The cappings work very nicely. Besides, my lip balm has a nice pale yellow color. It's also my best seller.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh, BTW, how do you make lip balm? Please?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

lip balm? How does one make that, and what do you put it in?


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Wax can be purified with fuller's earth and activated charcoal with industrial pumps and filters but I tend to think having white wax is actually less attractive. As others have mentioned, the cappings wax is pretty wonderful in its own right.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

a small batch makes about 6 or 7 tubes: 3 tsp beeswax, 7 tsp almond oil, 1 vitamin E capsule, a few drops of honey, 5 drops of wintergreen essential oil or 4 drops peppermint essential oil. melt wax into oil over very low heat, take off heat, add vit E and honey, when it starts to cool, add essential oil, mix and pour into lip balm tubes or tins


----------

